# Hymer plastic wheel arch?



## OrdinaryJoe (Apr 25, 2014)

On a recent (and my first) trip away, a suicidal pheasant decided to choose my near side plastic wheel arch to conduct its demise. 
Does any one know where I can locate on please? It rather put a dampener on my first experience, but I had a great time.

Kind regards
Joe :x


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Joe,

Try http://stores.ebay.co.uk/hymeruk or http://hymer.co.uk/ (same company) who still have Hymer parts in stock, although they are no longer official Hymer agents any more.

Speak to Chris at http://www.premiermotorhomesltd.com/
He is a member on here, and is extremly helpful.

I hope you get sorted,

Jock.


----------



## OrdinaryJoe (Apr 25, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thanks for that Jock, I've emailed them both to see what happens.

Kind regards

Joe


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Jock,

Thank you for your support.

I have now received and responded to an email from Joe.

For the benefit of other members, Brownhills (Formerly Hymer UK) are no longer affiliated with Hymer for the supply of parts however the UK dealer network is here http://www.hymer.com/en/service-area/find-dealers/?country=GB&location=&filter=trader to enable members to select their preferred dealer.

Regards,
Chris[/i]


----------



## hymerbell (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Joe,

I had a similar problem on my Hymer b544. Nothing spectacular like a suicidal pheasant, just someone who drove too close when I was parked and then drove off. I had trouble finding one and someone told me they are very expensive and you have to order two as they sell them in pairs. I found a garage who can rebuild any plastic parts but they wanted £230 including VAT so I am back on the hunt. Might give Chris a ring. If you manage to source one can you let me know.

Thanks
Alex


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Alex, 

If you would be kind enough to PM me either your Hymer serial number or VIN and confirm the model year then I will be able to interrogate the Hymer parts system and provide details of the parts you require.

I am not aware of any manufacturer that supplies wheel arches in pairs, these are always available individually and for all the prices I have seen from Hymer so far, none are as much as £230.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## OrdinaryJoe (Apr 25, 2014)

*SORTED!*

You folks are amazing!

Kind regards


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*Hymer wheel arch*

Hi guys,
Just a thought. A lot of these parts from Hymer are ABS mouldings. If the cost is high, this might depend on how damaged the part is and how old your vehicle is as this might effect the availability of the part. However, all is not necessarily lost. Locate a local body shop that specialises in motorcycle fairing repairs. They are normally made from ABS and they have the ability and skill to reconstruct the item. I speak from experience where bye I once owned a Rapido A class and smacked the front wrap around skirt front bumper. Quote from Rapido to replace was £5240 pounds fitted. Insurance said ok but I would loose my no claims and they wouldn't be able to get the part, because of French hols, for 4months! Down to the body shop!! They took it off. Welded it back together. Resprayed it and fitted it back for £650. No contest and it only took 3days so we managed to get off on our Spanish holiday on time.

Think outside the box. It sometimes pays dividends

Cheers.......... Ned


----------

